# Stress patern of short ADJs



## alevtinka

How could I know what kind of stress patern, an adjective belongs to ? 

e.g. 1 - m.sg. 2 - f.sg. 3 - n.sg. 4 - pl.

I found three combination types:

1 = 2 = 3 = 4

1 =3, 2 =4 (end stress)

1 = 3 =4, 2 alone

Could anybody suggest me a dictionary website which can show short adj stress patern ?


----------



## Natalisha

It looks like maths. 
Could you give an example, please?


----------



## alevtinka

I just read about this

http://russian.cornell.edu/grammar/html/stress_pat_adj.htm

And I looked up a word голодный in http://russian.cornell.edu/rdt/:

Result: гOлоден, голоднA, гOлодно, гOлоднY; голоднEе

But wiki declension tells a different story:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/голодный

And, I'm confused (((


----------



## morzh

alevtinka said:


> How could I know what kind of stress patern, an adjective belongs to ?
> 
> e.g. 1 - m.sg. 2 - f.sg. 3 - n.sg. 4 - pl.
> 
> I found three combination types:
> 
> 1 = 2 = 3 = 4
> 
> 1 =3, 2 =4 (end stress)
> 
> 1 = 3 =4, 2 alone
> 
> Could anybody suggest me a dictionary website which can show short adj stress patern ?



1. It is "pa*tt*ern".
2. I understood squat so far. Could you really think about what you want to ask, and not use cryptic ways to put it down? Use words; using words is always good.


----------



## morzh

I am still not sure what it is, but their pattern is weird.

"любим" is not a short adjective from "любимый" - it is a passive participle. "Loved".
I don't think "любимый" actually has "short form" adjective.

PS. Wiktionary's pattern is correct.


----------



## alevtinka

The plural forms of short adjs are always double-stressed on that site, which is confusing (


----------



## morzh

Double stress simply means that they consider either stress to be correct; not both used at the same time.

Same as:

Творог: тво́рог/творо́г. - either stress is correct.


----------



## alevtinka

Can I follow this stress rule http://www.licey.net/russian/culture/1_2_3 ?


----------



## morzh

Are you asking our permission?

Those are the rules, I assume. In any case, I don't think using rules is the best way to learn stresses - practice is.


----------



## alevtinka

But in this example, one is гOлодно, the other is гoлоднO, I still don't know which one is correct, so I can't speak it aloud (


----------



## DiPetrio

Don't worry about that. Here in Russia many people make mistakes in such words. And a great number of words have different variants of pronunciation. "Г*о*лодно" is OK. Just remember this.


----------



## alevtinka

Thank you all, I'll remember and practice by reading )


----------



## morzh

alevtinka said:


> But in this example, one is гOлодно, the other is гoлоднO, I still don't know which one is correct, so I can't speak it aloud (



All I ever heard was "г*о́*лодно", so I'll take their word for it.
I suspect the other one may be the poetic use.
Then again, even without any formal permission poetry often allows to change stresses to fit the meter/rhyme.

If you ever encounter a dual stress, just learn the one you like and forget the other.


----------



## Natalisha

alevtinka said:


> But in this example, one is гOлодно, the other is гoлоднO, I still don't know which one is correct, so I can't speak it aloud (


  As far as I know, short forms of neuter adjectives have the same stress pattern as masculine ones.


----------



## ahvalj

The answer is that the stress in short adjectives is in process of active changing — more so than probably in any other part of the grammar. The terminal stage to be achieved sometimes in the future seems to be the stem stress in two-syllable and longer stems and the final stress in one-syllable adjectives. This latter stage was first achieved in feminine forms, which are already most often final-stressed, then (in the 20th century) the plural forms more and more received the final stress, and in the last decades the neuter forms started to shift the stress to the ending as well. The more literary and unfamiliar to the speakers the adjective is, the farther it is from the final stress, the more spoken — the closer. Something like this. No grammar will tell you the rule.


----------



## VelikiMag

alevtinka said:


> Could anybody suggest me a dictionary website which can show short adj stress patern ?



You can see it here: link

And also here: link

Just type in an adjective and it shows complete declension including short forms in the end.


----------



## ahvalj

For those interested in the Russian accentuation in deep, here is probably the best book on the topic: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1449917


----------

